# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  "Έξυπνο" Πολύμπριζο έγινε "χαζό"

## haf

Το πολυμπριζο δινει παροχή σε 4 εξόδους (slave) οταν αντιληφθεί κατανάλωση σε μια master παροχή.
Ετσι οταν έκλεινα τον Η/Υ η master αντιλαμβανόταν ότι δεν ειχε καταναλωςη και έκοβε την παροχή σε όλα τα περιφερειακά (printer, scanner κλπ) που ξεχνούσαν ανοικτά τα παιδιά.
Πλέον η master δεν δίνει εντολή για να τροφοδοτήσει τις slave 

Εχει το κύκλωμα παρακάτω.. Κάποια ιδέα?




Never argue with an idiot, they will bring you down on their level and will beat you by experience.

----------


## xsterg

αν και δεν μπορω να διακρινω ολα τα εξαρτηματα κοιτα αρχικα τους πυκνωτες. αντικατεστησε τους ολους. μετα αν εχει καποιο θυριστορ η τριακ κοιταξε το αν δουλευει σωστα.

----------


## marioland

Ελεγξε και το μαυρο ρελε που ειναι μπροστα λογικα ελεγχει τις slave  και πολυ πιθανον να μη λειτουργει πλεον

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ λέω ότι ο μεγάλος κίτρινος ορθογώνιος πυκνωτής έχει χάσει μεγάλο μέρος της χωρητικότητάς του και γι αυτό δεν δουλεύει το κύκλωμα.

----------


## JOUN

Κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης..

----------


## haf

Θα ψάξω για τον πυκνωτή... θα βοηθουςε αν εκανα κάποια μέτρηση όπως ειναι τώρα για να δω χωριτικοτητα;
Επίσης άλλη μια φωτο απο την πιςω πλευρά της πλακέτας..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JOUN

Παρε εναν ιδιο και αλλαξε τον,το κοστος του ειναι αμελητεο..

----------


## FILMAN

Φυσικά μπορείς και να τον μετρήσεις αν έχεις πολύμετρο που να μετράει πυκνωτές.

----------

